# How are those L Series tractors Holding Up?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

There were all sorts of debates on the L Series Tractors..... 
Now that they are a year old how are they holding up? 

Problems? Likes? Dislikes?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Not been a year yet... but come end of spring I will have had my 130 for a year. No problems. Been a great mower. Glad I bought it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Not been a year yet... but come end of spring I will have had my 130 for a year. No problems. Been a great mower. Glad I bought it. *


So you mean all those bad, horrific thing that all the GW guys said would happan, are not??????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hows the deck*



> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Not been a year yet... but come end of spring I will have had my 130 for a year. No problems. Been a great mower. Glad I bought it. *



The deck hasn't fell off ? They all said that one deck hanger wouldn't last long before it broke. I always said they was a good LT for the money.
Jody


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought they were disposable, so I put it in the dumpster.... oops...

Just kidding, I haven't bought one yet, but I might next spring.

-Deere


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Just ask the Scotts owners how there doing and you can get a idea how the L series will do because there basically the same thing just prettier.The Scotts was the big topic last year at this same time.But you just do not here about them now that the L series blew in.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I figure to give the tale of 2 lawn tractors. 
1. Craftsman model 917.270771 1st year 1 engine, 2 front axles,2 deck hangers (looked like treaded rod), 2 sets of cheap a$$ blades, 1st set were not strong at all ran tractor for 15 minutes in the front yard and one blade bent and torn up my new front yard, My 98 pound Filipina wife could bend the blade straight. Total use for the first year 83 hours. One month and 4 days sitting at the Sears service center. Purchased March of 1999
2. L-120 no warranty repairs except for a broken rib nut on hood and a sheared bolt for the right hand spindle (delivered that way from John Deere Total use for the first year 74 hours, John Deere dealer came to my home and replaced bolt on spindle on the spot and delivered and installed new hood the following day. Total time for John Deere repairs 2 and half hours. 
Enough said I am highly satified for the excellent service I received from the 5 year tractor that was supposely made by John Deere. Purchased March 2003.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

No problems or broken parts on my 130. I have right at 50 hours on the meter and need to do the 50 hour service, with the holidays getting close I havn't had time. It is a mowing machine I have yet to hardly bog it down. I have mowed some grass that was almost as tall as the hood and it kept on mowing. 

It would seem that I have less time on my machine than most everyone else. 

How many hours do you have on your L series????

:hand: :beer: :merry:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *I figure to give the tale of 2 lawn tractors.
> 1. Craftsman model 917.270771 1st year 1 engine, 2 front axles,2 deck hangers (looked like treaded rod), 2 sets of cheap a$$ blades, 1st set were not strong at all ran tractor for 15 minutes in the front yard and one blade bent and torn up my new front yard, My 98 pound Filipina wife could bend the blade straight. Total use for the first year 83 hours. One month and 4 days sitting at the Sears service center. Purchased March of 1999
> *


Blades just don't bend on their own. You must have hit something. I agree that Craftsman blades are lousy, but a good set of gators should solve that issue. I, as well as many others are surprised. Your machine must be the exception, not the rule. I had a cheap Craftsman for 5+ years before anything happened to it, but I really worked it year round. Kinda surprised by your situation.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Expound on the gator blades ---- cost, options etc.

Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Those L tractors are puny tractors that will offer nothing but puny results ---- HAHAHA  -- Thought you might like that one more time, Tuba. 

Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Your cracking me up Aundy. GW says it is a 5 year tractor. 

All in all...

the trans will burn up (if it hasn't exploded already)
the frame will bend and crack since it is thin as paper
the spindels will fall off because they are glued on with Elmers Glue
the bushings will fail
the non-metal hood will warp


And I'll be so happy after the whole things explodes into tiny pieces that I will run to my nearest Deere dealer and buy something else because of the wonderful expierence that I had.

(I'm kidding in case it is not clear)


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Look up Gator blades here...
http://www.oregonchain.com/OEP/oep_blades.htm

Buy at some place like here...
http://agri-supply.com/

Here is a place for Gator knockoffs, called GrassHawg...
http://mowproducts.com/default.aspx?p=8312

AVOID Jack's small engines like the plague.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I found that the gator blades worked fantastic for mulching and general bagging. They are around $10-15/blade. In my opinion, they are a dramatic improvement over stock OE blades. 

They are a much heavier steel than the craftsman premium blades and do not bend easily at all. I hit a stump with them this summer and it stripped my spindle assembly, but did no damage to the blade except a small ding on the cutting edge.

I got mine from Jack's small engines, but I have been hearing bad things lately about them. I have had no issues with them, but I hear others have had issues.

I can almost guarantee you will see a major difference and improvement with the cut rate. Some people say they are a band aid for people who don't mow often enough. Thats bull___ !! I mow very frequently and the lawn has never looked better.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Andy:

:starwars: 

You are asking for it!!

:saber:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The orginal blades on my Craftsman had a problem. You could literally straighten and bend them by hand. Sears replaced everything under the glacier slow warranty work but I was never satified by the way they worked on resolving warranty work. A nieghbor of mine had a old STX38 John Deere and had a part break on his deck, the John Deere dealer had his replacement part in a day and the tractor back on the lawn in 2 days. This was on a tractor over ten years old. I was duly impressed by the fact that even a old tractor was repaired in short order and the fact that even in the busiest season the John Deere dealer here put Sears to shame on warranty and repair work. Parts are always available quickly.:cat:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Not to take sides on this but perhaps it is better to have a blade bend than a manderal shaft, and the dealer must of had the deck in stock to get it so quickly. The deere dealer by me takes two weeks to order a part and charges shipping.... all in all comparing deeres to craftsman is tough IMO. Deeres are marketed as premium machines even at HD (they sell mtds too) I think that Craftsman are not top of the line nor bottom either. They are marketed for folks who want decent quality at a low price. If money was not a object, I would not own a craftsman, or a bottom line deere....


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

When I went in to my dealer to get mulching blades for my L-130 they didn't have any on hand, and had to order them. They had them in my hot llittle hands two days later. I would be real scared to try and mow with blades you could bend with your hands. I hit the stray pine cone once and a while, I think that would break a blade like that!!! Could be a big ouch! :driving:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

The owner of Jacks joined that thread on GW. Don't know if I would just never order from them again. He seemed pretty sincere. (sorry, not trying to hi-jack the thread). Start another thread if you want to discuss it further.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Since when is anything Sears sell low priced?? I guess in relation to Deeres they are low priced. Its all in what your used to.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think Sears tractors are a bad deal. They are far from cheap, but if I am looking for tractors I think I should look at a tractor place. I don't always follow that rule but I try. Or something like that.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I look at value. By my book, the cut is the same, the engine as good, the service is acceptable and in some cases better than some Deere dealers. Like anything else, opinions are wide. I like my dad's Deere, but not for the price difference he paid vs my GT5000. I got a bigger engine, heavier deck, bagger and blower for $1000 less than his mower alone!!

And red is my favorite color anyways.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Bang for the buck!!!! (I think we are trading posts but oh well)
I think my next purchase for the yard will be a ZTR. Mows faster and is supposed to give a better cut. I will keep the L-130 as well but for just mowing a ZTR would be the ticket. I check the lawnsite and the prices they quote are pretty steep but mowing at 10 miles an hour would be sporty. Probably wouldn't last long that fast but I can dream!!!
:driving: 

My wife and I could both mow at the same time and really cut the mowing time down. If I can just get my six year old to run the weed whip and edge we would be set. (That should get someone riled up I am sure) Just kidding....:call: Don't call DHS on me!!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I will probably go down that route too in the next two-three years. I like the Cub Cadet Tank. I test drove that thing at the fair in our town and it was nice. It was sturdy and had some heft to it as well. 

I need to try one on our lawn though. I have tons of high spots, I am unsure if it will scalp until I try it out for myself.

That would really cut my mow time down.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I hope to get 15 years out of my tractor. I know that I will be replacing parts and doing work to it along the way. I am happy about the way it cuts so I am off to a good start. If it fails me after a few years, I will not buy another one like it. Only time will tell, but bashing other brands will not make mine any any better... this I know for sure.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

One down, four to go!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks as though one of us Deere guys forgot to lock the door when we entered this forum. Sure is a lot of those OTHER brand guys swarming around in here. Our grass must be greener.  

:buzz: 

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Looks as though one of us Deere guys forgot to lock the door when we entered this forum. Sure is a lot of those OTHER brand guys swarming around in here. Our grass must be greener.
> 
> :buzz:
> ...


I don't think the Deere guys have to lock the door over here. It's probably good to get opinions from other brand owners, it makes for good commentary and comparison as long as it doesn't escalate into bashing.

Hell, I own a GT5000, but I like the L series too. I also like the Cub and the Simplicity. If I had enough money I'd own them all. One for each day of the week. As long as it has four wheels and a way to steer it and goes vrooooom, I'm happy to get seat time. :smiles:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Got to agree with Argee*

It just is not important to me. I love 'em all. If it burns fossel fuel I want one.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Heck*

I was all set to buy the L110 till i came across the Cub Cadet 1525 it was just a couple hundred more and had more things then the L110. Like a 15HP Kaw 4 deck wheels and a nose roller and better transmission just to name a few. But if i wasn't willing to spend the extra $200. i would have an L110 because its a great LT for the money.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How's that Kawasaki engine holding up? I've heard pros and cons on it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Like a champ*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *How's that Kawasaki engine holding up? I've heard pros and cons on it. *


Its smooth and quiet i like the V-Twin it uses more gas but i like it.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I own an LT150 myself, just stirring the pot a little for my L brothers to even things out. Whatever Wheely has, it must be infectious. I never had the urge to stir the pot before, Andy seems to be showing signs of infection as well.

:merry: 

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh heck, I think that I kicked over the hornets nest with the Craftsman crowd about all the problems I had with my old lemon Craftsman. I guess when you buy a lawn tractor and it doesn't hold up well to your conditions and I admit I under bought for my property. :band: I guess that upsets the nest and gets the hornets going. BTW I will still reccommend a Craftsman for the best bang for the buck but I will tell the person to make sure you do not under buy for their property. 
I am also very happy with the performance of my L-120.


----------



## DCLINE (Apr 21, 2009)

I have had a LA120 for two years and I am NOT thrilled with it.

- Had a pinched line that shut off the fuel in the first week. Bought it at Home Depot - Big Mistake. Even though it has my local John Deere decal on it because the "set-up" all of the mowers for Home Depot, there service manager said it would be the last in line forever before they would work ont!

- "Deforned Thread" lock nut on the blades is a "shaft thread destroyer".

Not real happy......


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

DCLINE said:


> I have had a LA120 for two years and I am NOT thrilled with it.
> 
> - Had a pinched line that shut off the fuel in the first week. Bought it at Home Depot - Big Mistake. Even though it has my local John Deere decal on it because the "set-up" all of the mowers for Home Depot, there service manager said it would be the last in line forever before they would work ont!
> 
> ...


Just read you 2 year old post. I got a LA120 in 2007 as well. I got my from a Deere dealer rather than Home Depot, Loews as it was right around the corner from my house. I had a few initial problems the first year, that did not cause me any down time and they were corrected under warranty. Other than that, it has been running fine. 

How have your past two years been?


----------



## DCLINE (Apr 21, 2009)

Mine has settled down and is running great!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id never suggest going to a 'box store' for a tractor - besides having people sit on them all day, being rushed in final assembly ( get paid by the tractor), sitting outside all year and all weather conditions - you get a better service with a dealer then a box store ( if they offer a service) . If i ever do buy another brand new one ( highly unlikely) - id have that thing in pieces and gone over it with a fine tooth comb the first week.

I bot my '92 white from the local JD dealer - never had any issues at least till 5 years later ( deck mandrel went) - mine wasnt a floor model either- they ordered it, shipped it in , assembled it and delivered it. Took like 2 weeks.


----------



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

bought my L110 when they first came out april 2003 not one promblem 500hrs still has oringal battery and tires,always kept in dry,and mantained regularly I mow 1.5 acres have not had a hydro promblem and i have some hills in yard.No this isnt built like my 240 garden tractor but for 1700 this is the the best tractor in its class and there are 4 deck hangers not one


----------



## lincolncruiser9 (May 2, 2011)

Had ours for a year now....la145 mowing 3 acres of very rough ground. Just over 40 hours and absolutely no problems


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a LA 105 and after a year the trans is noisy,to be fair though we were washing it off with water which is probably not a good thing to do,but they do put the wash out port in the deck which doesn't really work either. I am going to take it in this month and see if they will give me a trans as it is still in warranty and we bought it from the dealer, other then that my wife loves it and she is hard on mowers. We did also have a deck idler pulley bearing makeing alot of noise, but they gave me a new one with no hassle.


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am not sure if this applies, but I bought a 2010 John Deere LA105 brand new from home depot. Heres how awesome it is:

All 4 tires have popped. I took it to a tire shop and they said all the rims were not truely round, and the tires would not seat all the way on the rim. I tubed them all.

The drive belt crapped out in about 35 hours, second one lasted about 40 hours.

Rear brake pads wore out at about 55 hours.

Transmission **** the bed at 75 hours. Goes full speed ahead while in reverse, neutral, or all fwd gears.

mower deck only came with 2 wheels. Even with them set properly, the deck scalps the lawn all the time.

deck is bent because it is made out of a material inferior to tin foil.

I ended up having to pay out of pocket for the transmission and all the tubes, belts, etc that Ive had to replace, in 1.5 years!!

Now, I understand the HD JD's are not real, so I bought a used LX176 that is 100x better in every way. That JD that I paid 1600 for a HD is now sitting in my backyard under a tarp while I try and refrain from burning it.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*L tractors*

this is an old thread, i have two jd lawn tractors, a manual tranny 260 with a kawasaki 17 hp single , and an L120 - ont he 260 it has about 1500 hours, the l 120 has 576 hours, the l120 starts after about5 seconds from cold , and in the years since i bought it new from home depot, i have replaced oil, filter annually, one drive belt, 2 deck belts, one belt tensioner spring, and a pivot bolt . my wife has torn the hell out of it, pulling up to 600lbs in a cart, cutting 2 acres of relatively tall grass, bending the front deck wheel struts, and the deck adjustment levers, she drives over boulders, etc, it keeps on running, the higher quality 260 on the other hand, i have sunk about 250 to 500 a year for the last 5 years, t he kawasaki engine is hard to start, i have replaced , the electric pto, deck and drive belts, the carb, carb linkage, fuel pump, igniter, plug, starter switch and now it looks like the plug, igniter or coil, the tires,won,t hold air fir anything, -------------when it runs, it cuts well and is easy to use, i am fed up with high priced jd parts,[ 66$ for anew igniter[ third one in two years now] i may replace or go to a simplicity next time


----------



## carlboyer (Nov 23, 2009)

I have an L118 that I bought in 2005. At around 300 hours the tranny started losing power. So, last spring I had it rebuilt and all is fine now. Part of my lawn has a short 10 degree rise in that makes the tractor work for a bit. Most of the time I'm just using it to cut, dethatch or aerate the lawn. On occasion I use it haul wood. I have a 13 cu ft cart that I love - not too big and not too small. I have a narrow six acre lot and it's about an 800 foot run out to back where I tend to fetch my wood from. Aside from the tranny issue, my other complaints are:

Loud engine
Somewhat noisy tranny
No easy access to tranny oil fill port
Wear on steering pinion

Otherwise, I'm good with it. Still has the original tires, belts, and battery. If it ever dies, I'm going heavier duty and probably four wheel drive. My 185 foot driveway has a section about 60 feet long that is a 10 degree pitch and I'd like something that could push a snowthrower up it.


----------



## tonyennis (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the LA120 with the small Kohler (20HP) that I bought maybe 7 years ago*. I've used it every week (in mowing season, of course) to mow an acre of grass.

It's not been to the shop. I think I had to replace the main belt once. The newish belt (3 years old?) is about to die. Probably has something to do with me RUNNING OVER STICKS which sometimes end up in the belt and pulleys. I'm bad 

I'm also pretty poor at maintenance, though I always check for oil before I start it.

For what I paid and how crummy I treat it, I could not possibly expect better.

Looks like I will be replacing the ignition coil soon, however. The mower has developed some manner of problem that not even I can ignore.

* if my memory is correct, then this means I managed to get 13 years out of a JD STX-38 yellow deck. That mower was a disaster.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

well, this week i bought 3 replacement spindles for the 48c deck on my L120 ; the bottom bearing on the right side spindle[ nearest discharge chute]was pretty bad, the middle spindle had a worn or damaged lower bearing as well, the left was ok-----------------------, but the 2 bearings were going to be 25$ and had to be back ordered, the local dealer[ Sloan's equipment] had 46 new spindles in stock[ what does that say about L. La. D and 300 series decks?}for 50$ each, complete with shafts , ready to grease and install, , with a warranty---------------- so i got 3 and new self tapping screw/bolts, will pull the deck after the family funeral thursday and clean deck and sharpen blades-- oh yeah they did n;t really q\wear out or self destruct, my wife drives over anything in the yard, she drove over a 2 gallon can of gas and wedged it under the deck, bent 2 sets of blades , drove over a mole trap etc, the spindles lasted 545 hours before they got loose enough to be loud and knocking, - - these original spindles had no grease zerks, the new ones do have a central zerk----------- but then i never considered the obvious, idesa; to remove and dis assemble the original spindles and grease it all by hand------------ and my 260 needed an ignition coil, runs good again


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

with new spindles in the L120 it runs and cuts like a champ again[ i have gator blades on it right now, but they are heavy , so the deck tension spring may be felling the strain, the spring needs to be stronger-- i will change oil tomorrow and sharpen blades and replace them on the L120, then i believe i will remove and work on the 46 tri cycler deck on the 260 -- a fellow down the road has a JD sabre for sale 18hp B&S Vanguard twin, 46 " deck,- med duty 51-65 tuff torq tranny-------- runs good he says------- some interesting innovations in the deck lift, he is asking 700$, but has said he may accept 600$ as he has a new ztr[ tried to tell me it was made in 2005, but 97- 2002 is my info, - i see them higher on Ebay- is this a decent deal


----------



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

*12 year old LT155 doing fine*

Bought my LT155 in 2000. Love it. Never any problems except most of the safety switches failed during the first few years so the tractor wouldn't start. I bypassed them. Can't recall any problems at all since then. Mowed an acre of St. Augustine for a couple of years and an acre of Bahaia since. Have used it as an ATV on my Pecan orchard for several years. Hydrostatic transmission is wonderful. Have a 12V sprayer mounted on the grass catcher frame. Can scoot between trees and then creep up to young, little trees to spray close or prune suckers, can pick up downed branches on-the-fly with both hands, etc.

I do have a couple of minor complaints/wishes:

- It bounces me around a LOT. Much worse than my previous, Snapper riding mower. Guess it's because of the big, pneumatic front tires. There are a couple of springs under the seat but, if anything, I think they just make me bounce higher.

- It doesn't cut Bahaia seed stalks well. The front edge of the deck bends the stalks down so the blade passes over them. Once the stalks clear the edge, they start to stand up again but not very quickly so the blade only gets the tops of them before it's passed. I have to go very slowly and/or over everything twice to get them neatly. I have the 38" deck. I don't know if the bigger deck would do better.

- The ignition key is located so that I frequently hit it with my leg while I'm swinging off bending it and/or shutting the engine off. Wish it was just an inch higher on the panel. (The intended users - people who just mow - wouldn't be jumping off and on but I do frequently when I'm using it for ATV type stuff.)


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

*LA 105 holding up*

We had one trans replaced under warranty because it was noisy,Then about a half a year later the new one started making the same noise. We just are living with it till it quits, but other then that it has been a pretty good tractor for the money.


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

*LA 105 holding up*

We had one trans replaced under warranty because it was noisy,Then about a half a year later the new one started making the same noise. We just are living with it till it quits, but other then that it has been a pretty good tractor for the money.Also the park brake would stick every now and then, I just added another spring to it and it has been fine.


----------



## cgaylor (Jul 14, 2014)

Need help how to put the spring back on the deck so it will go up and down again on my L130 john Deere mower


----------



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

An LT155's front hood is attached by two bolts at the front, lower corners. You swing it up and forward to get at the engine. Stops in the attachment points keep it from swinging much past straight up. When I opened the hood on mine a few months ago, it just kept on going past the stops, over and down until it hit the grass where both top and bottom pieces shattered into many pieces. The mower's 15 years old so I'm not especially disappointed that the plastic's gotten brittle although I am surprised since it's always been kept in a shed. Maybe the engine heat got to it. I can't tell that running without a hood does any harm. Maybe a little noisier but I always wear ear plugs anyway.


----------

